# Streaming broken by 20.5.2 on Roamio?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to be able to watch TV shows on my Nexus 7 tablet with in home streaming and swipe the screen to skip 30 seconds to get over commercials.

Since the 20.5.2 update on my Roamio, I can start watching, but as soon as I swipe the screen it goes into a busy wait loop that it never comes out of.

Is it just me, or have other android app users seen the same thing?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I used to be able to watch TV shows on my Nexus 7 tablet with in home streaming and swipe the screen to skip 30 seconds to get over commercials.
> 
> Since the 20.5.2 update on my Roamio, I can start watching, but as soon as I swipe the screen it goes into a busy wait loop that it never comes out of.
> 
> Is it just me, or have other android app users seen the same thing?


Still works for me on both my Samsung Galaxy S4 phone and Tab Pro.


----------



## theking02 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am also having the same exact problem streaming to a Nexus 7 (2013) running Android 5.1.1. I start a show, skip ahead, and then the spinning TiVo circle appears.

My TiVo OTA is also running 20.5.2, but I *thought *it was still working after that update. I thought the streaming problems started after the stream was updated to this version:

"swVer" : "20.4.7.stream-01-6",
"swBuildDate" : "Apr 20 2015-16:10:25",
"version" : 8,
"majorVersion" : 8,
"minorVersion" : 0,

I think it was version 7 before that; 8 seems to be causing the troubles (maybe TiVo should take a page from Microsoft and just jump to 10 next!)

I got the 20.5.2 TiVo update on about 7/17/2015, as per this thread:
20.5.2 Release Notes

And the TiVo Stream updated to 20.4.7 on about 7/22/2015, as per this thread:
New software version on Stream 20.4.7

I really thought it was working during that window of updates.

I contacted support yesterday, and this is the reply I got back this morning:



> If your device is on Lollipop, that may explain the communication error. We are investigating that, but at this point we don't have a set time line for an update.


Clearly not the issue (IMHO), because it has been working fine on lollipop/5.1 for a while; the errors just started.

So you are not alone, but I have no good news for you. Streaming works fine on an iPad2 for me, but the Nexus 7 (2013) is out of luck!


----------



## daithen (Feb 4, 2003)

I havent tried streaming but downloading on iOS is terrible after the update. It seems like the stream is restarting itself for some unknown reason, just started after the update.


----------



## bgsmith (Jun 27, 2015)

My wife uses her Nexus 7 table nightly to watch via Tivo Stream and complains a lot about this problem.

Brad



tomhorsley said:


> I used to be able to watch TV shows on my Nexus 7 tablet with in home streaming and swipe the screen to skip 30 seconds to get over commercials.
> 
> Since the 20.5.2 update on my Roamio, I can start watching, but as soon as I swipe the screen it goes into a busy wait loop that it never comes out of.
> 
> Is it just me, or have other android app users seen the same thing?


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> I used to be able to watch TV shows on my Nexus 7 tablet with in home streaming and swipe the screen to skip 30 seconds to get over commercials.
> 
> Since the 20.5.2 update on my Roamio, I can start watching, but as soon as I swipe the screen it goes into a busy wait loop that it never comes out of.
> 
> Is it just me, or have other android app users seen the same thing?


I have had this problem since day one of Android streaming. I am using a Samsung Galaxy S5. If I don't use the 30 second skip it works fine.


----------



## kit58105 (Sep 24, 2008)

exact same problem with my nexus 7. my phone(LG G3) works sporadically at best too. Ipad works great though, which is more annoying that anything at this point.
I sent a request for support to tivo, we'll see if that goes anywhere productive


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The Android skip problem is intermittent, just got back from a vacation and some shows played fine others would work for a bit then get into the endless spinning circle.

The app is still mostly useless OOH, in other words, unless you're lucky. Really sucks that Tivo can't get a sniff about how to do good network code on Android.

I think the best alternative at this point is to setup a VPN from your client to your home network, then use online.tivo.com (when it works). Haven't tried it yet on Android though, wonder if it works with a user agent spoofer in Chrome.


----------



## theking02 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a brief update: after upgrading the Android client to 3.1 on my Nexus 7 (2013), I am no longer experiencing the problems from earlier in this post.

Hopefully everyone else who experienced issues had them fixed with this Android update, too.


----------

